# Cabinet diy for Aquascaper 900



## Madan (21 Jan 2019)

Hi All,
would you please have a look at my cabinet design for Aquascaper 900. Just a simple - standard stand, although I thought It's a good idea to show it here before building. I've built my previous cabinet for Ada 60 out of mdf. This time because the aquarium is bigger I'm going to use 18mm plywood instead. I dont want to overbuild it with a dimensional timber. Only front vertical support will be 3x4. I'm going to use pocketscrews +glue and dowels. No fancy joints.
Does it look ok to you?


----------



## Siege (21 Jan 2019)

Nice. I know bugger all about diy so cannot comment on that.

A couple of thoughts on design though

- do you not want more of an open back for ease of access? I’ve attached a pic of my EA900 cabinet so you can see what I’m saying. I used to have a single hole in the back on my old cabinet and it was a pain getting electric cables, filter tubing, co2 through 1 cut out.

- do you want side holes for filter tubing?


----------



## Madan (21 Jan 2019)

oh yes yes, I want slots on the back. I didn't put anything on the drawing because Im not sure If I need to use 18mm or smt thin like 9mm.


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Jan 2019)

Madan said:


> Hi All,
> would you please have a look at my cabinet design for Aquascaper 900. Just a simple - standard stand, although I thought It's a good idea to show it here before building. I've built my previous cabinet for Ada 60 out of mdf. This time because the aquarium is bigger I'm going to use 18mm plywood instead. I dont want to overbuild it with a dimensional timber. Only front vertical support will be 3x4. I'm going to use pocketscrews +glue and dowels. No fancy joints.
> Does it look ok to you?


I'm unsure quite how tight you are for money but I'd be tempted just to suck up the extra money and go to work for the extra day(s) you would spend building the cabinet to fund the difference.
£300 sounds a lot for a cabinet but you could end up spending half of that or more on materials if you buy quality before you then add on your time.
The EA cabinets are quite a good quality.


----------



## Madan (21 Jan 2019)

Andrew Butler said:


> I'm unsure quite how tight you are for money but I'd be tempted just to suck up the extra money and go to work for the extra day(s) you would spend building the cabinet to fund the difference.
> £300 sounds a lot for a cabinet but you could end up spending half of that or more on materials if you buy quality before you then add on your time.
> The EA cabinets are quite a good quality.


I enjoy woodworking and I'm not trying to save this way. Of course money is important but Im not going to spend more than £100. I only need to buy Birch plywood, as I have some cheaper sheets on stock. I'm planning to use cheap plywood for the top, bottom, back. Tape for the edges, around 2 coats of primer and around 2 rust oleum black spray paint outside, and something white inside. 
Anyway, I agree that Ea cabinets look great.


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Jan 2019)

Madan said:


> enjoy woodworking and I'm not trying to save this way. Of course money is important but Im not going to spend more than £100. I only need to buy Birch plywood, as I have some cheaper sheets on stock. I'm planning to use cheap plywood for the top, bottom, back. Tape for the edges, around 2 coats of primer and around 2 rust oleum black spray paint outside, and something white inside.
> Anyway, I agree that Ea cabinets look great.



That's fair enough, it is enjoyable - I agree there.

Unsure what furniture you have around the house but a nice way to keep themes flowing for that little extra if you have hardwoods is to use kitchen worktops and biscuit joint them together where seen then it's just the door to match with veneer or paint.


----------



## Madan (21 Jan 2019)

I've spent hours trying to figure out what finish I want. I don't like when the cabinet or equipment is noticable. Its's nice to match the floor or other furnitures. I've done a few samples - black on pine, black on birch plywood, mdf etc. I liked the black on pine with visible wood grain, plywood was nice when double coat. I wouldn't stain plywood or pine, it's just too soft. I've seen some people getting great finish, but they were really good at it, and also spent plenty of time.
I like the idea of veneer. Maybe I'lll do it, if my wife wants me to. In my opinion black is just universal or at least it matches other things in my living room.


----------



## Andrew Butler (21 Jan 2019)

Madan said:


> I've spent hours trying to figure out what finish I want. I don't like when the cabinet or equipment is noticable. Its's nice to match the floor or other furnitures. I've done a few samples - black on pine, black on birch plywood, mdf etc. I liked the black on pine with visible wood grain, plywood was nice when double coat. I wouldn't stain plywood or pine, it's just too soft. I've seen some people getting great finish, but they were really good at it, and also spent plenty of time.
> I like the idea of veneer. Maybe I'lll do it, if my wife wants me to. In my opinion black is just universal or at least it matches other things in my living room.



I'd meant if you have oak furniture use some solid oak kitchen worktop as the sides, bad and top then it's just the door to worry about. You might find a joiner with an offcut of veneered ply to make the door et voilas!
If you have any questions or wondering what the he'll I'm on about drop me a PM or question on here.
Andrew


----------

